# 2n8055... alguien sabe por cual lo puedo reemplazar???



## saiph15 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemilla, encontré en un montón de cosas viejas un amplificador que no funciona y es porque que se le quemó ese transistor y no se por cual se puede reemplazar??? alguien me puede ayudar???

  Desde ya gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2007)

No me sale en el libro de petete, yo abogo por un 2N3055

Es TO3 o sea metalico de mesa, tipo NPN


Si es un amplificador debe haber un complementario si no me  equiboco un mje2955 (ojo de memoria)


----------



## JV (Jun 20, 2007)

Por lo que estuve viendo, el 2N8055 existio, venia en encapsulado TO-2 y se discontinuo en el año 80. La hoja de datos no aparece por ningun lado, se ve que es mas viejo que internet 

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pero que muy viejo, mi libro de petete no es precisamente moderno y me llega al 2N7118,

lo mismo sale en los de ECA


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 20, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si es un amplificador debe haber un complementario si no me  equiboco un mje2955 (ojo de memoria)



Hola, el complementario es el MJ2955. Generalmente, los amplificador que usan los 2N3055, diría que el 90%, usan simetría cuasi-complementatia, osea, dos NPN de potencia en la salida. Al positivo le hacen un dárlington NPN generalmente con un TIP41 y al negativo le hacen un cuasi-dárlington PNP con un TIP42.

Pero debe haber circuitos que usen el 2N3055 y el MJ2955, yo nunca los ví.


----------

